# Spice Help.



## doc5242 (Apr 30, 2010)

So i was going through my spices tonight and i realized I have alot of them i have never even heard of let alone know how to use.. the main one is CORRIANDER.. so i was wondering what this is used for.. and if anyone has a basic list of spices and there use in cooking.. thanks


----------



## Claire (May 1, 2010)

Coriander is the seed of the cilantro or Chinese parsley plant, ground usually.  To my palate, much milder than the leaves and roots.  Used in a lot of Asian, Indian and Central/South American cooking.  

I'd start some basics, but so many on this site are great at links and such and could do a better job of it!


----------



## babetoo (May 1, 2010)

i love the taste of the fresh, coriander not so much.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2010)

Coriander is a very strong spice, when in its whole form.  It is the seed of the cilantro plant and is used in curries, in chili, refried beans, to season ground beef for tacos or burritos, and in many savory sauces.  It is often used in conjunction with cumin.  If used for pickling, use it whole.  But if you are using it as a spice to flavor foods, use the ground variety as the whole seeds can quickly overpower most dishes.

It is a wonderful spice.  Get to know it.  you'll be glad you did.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Claire (May 2, 2010)

Other spices?

Cinnamon:  not only for sweets, but used in Mediterranean and North African savory dishes 

Cloves:  it is what makes ham a ham as far as I'm concerned.  

Cumin:  It puts the Mex in Mexican, especially chili.  If you or your guests cannot handle much heat, make your chili with red bell peppers (preferably roasted) and lots of cumin.

Do you want to know herbs as well?

Thyme:  poultry, fish, and white meat pork (i.e., loins and tenderloins)
Rosemary:  lamb and game (strong flavor herb, strong flavor meat
Tarragon, Anise, Fennel leaves:  Licorice flavor, so watch it if you don't like that.  Traditionally chicken and fish.
Dill:  Salmon, cucumber salads with a vinigary-vinagrette (less oil than you'd usually use)
Parsley:  anything.  The main green in taboule

I'm just getting started.  I'm surprised someone hasn't found a link to a chart!


----------



## x7anooonah (May 24, 2010)

I think we all have a basic spice list that would be different from one another. Corriander is actually something I use almost daily. Its  very popular in the Middle East and India as well. You can use it on chicken dishes, soups, rice to flavor it and many more things. I can give you recipes if needed. 

Basic spices for me include:
coriander
cardamom
turmeric
cinnamon 
shaiba leaves
habek


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2010)

Here's a pretty good spice chart.......
Herb Directory, Herb Chart, Herb Information, Spice Directory, Spice Chart, Spice Information


----------

